# Garrison One Wood Stove



## wood stove - one (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a Garrison One wood stove, which is in excellent shape. Just a little rust on the top. I'm planning on refinishing and was wondering when it was manufactured "1980", would it have been painted or polished. Mine appears to be unfinished cast iron. Anyway to confirm?


----------



## coaly (Jan 31, 2016)

Need pictures, but I believe all Garrison Stoves are steel plate. Only the doors are cast iron. They are painted as well. It should be a one piece welded stove. A cast iron stove is cast with many pieces and bolted together. They will have a rough finish unlike smooth steel plate.
Keep polish away ! It is not for use on plate or smooth machined cast. Water goes right through stove polish, unlike paint.
 You can tell if someone applied stove polish by wiping with soapy water or mineral spirits. It wipes off the surface easily, but it's not all gone easily. Once fired it gets into the pores and is almost impossible to remove. Lacquer thinner, wire wheel and heat...... and a rag wipe still comes up black.


----------



## wood stove - one (Jan 31, 2016)

coaly said:


> Need pictures, but I believe all Garrison Stoves are steel plate. Only the doors are cast iron. They are painted as well. It should be a one piece welded stove. A cast iron stove is cast with many pieces and bolted together. They will have a rough finish unlike smooth steel plate.
> Keep polish away ! It is not for use on plate or smooth machined cast. Water goes right through stove polish, unlike paint.
> You can tell if someone applied stove polish by wiping with soapy water or mineral spirits. It wipes off the surface easily, but it's not all gone easily. Once fired it gets into the pores and is almost impossible to remove. Lacquer thinner, wire wheel and heat...... and a rag wipe still comes up black.



Coaly, I've got a picture and a manufacture's plate attached for your review. 
Let me know what your think - Thanks,


----------



## coaly (Jan 31, 2016)

Painted steel plate.
Heat lightens high heat stove paint over time. They can actually get white at the hot spots.
Wire wheel or sand any rusty spots and wipe with Mineral Spirits or Lacquer Thinner before painting. Fire stove for final cure.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/garrison-stoves/


----------

